# Growing plants immersed



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a ten gallon aquarium that I put play sand in. I than add just enough water that there was a thin layer of water above the sand. I then added a lot of flourish to the water and sand and mixed it up. I put a glass lid on the top and then put 2 23 watt CFL (6,5000k) above the tank. Will some plants grow quicker immersed. 

The plants I am trying:

-Anubias nana
-Rotala 
-Ludwigia
-Lace Java Fern
-Anubias Congensis


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

What will happen is, some or all of the leaves will die back, but pretty soon you will start seeing new leaves. 

But when you fill up the tank, some or all of the leaves will die and you will see new growth when it is used to be submerged.

So actually in your case its not really worth it. 
This way is good if you don't have space for plants or want to keep them for later.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Some plants grow quicker *emersed*. I would recommend leaving no standing water above the substrate it will only cause issues. 

Like Nalu said, there is a transitioning stage from immersed too emersed and then back.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

You really only need to worry about leaf die off on the stems since they actually have two different growth forms the anubias and java fern are rheophytic and the leaves are the same in both forms. You will see some hardening of the leaves in the emersed set up to account for lower moister but if you keep the humidity high won't be the case

Len


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Soil would be a better substrate. Cheaper too. Keep in mind that Rotalas are rather difficult to convert to emersed growth. They need a very high humidity, so make sure your setup allows for that.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Just get a glass aquarium lid or us Saran wrap ( cheap route) and your humidity will be 95% or higher


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Zefrik,

Or you could do something like this.










Pogostemon erectus









Erios









Anubias barteri nana 'Petitie'


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool setup! Are the bottles closed or partially opened?


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Roy, That is really cool! 

Are those peat pots and 2 liters cut in half?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

@ Axelrodi202 Actually both, I remove the caps in I want to decrease the humidity.

@ Zefrik - Yes, those are 2 liter Diet Pepsi bottles, the pot are coir.


----------

